# Need Help with SRM install on EVO



## PinPrinceSL (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi, I picked up an EVO Liquigas frameset with positive words and literature that the SRM will work with it... I have a 2010 model of the SRM.. it does NOT have a bevel cut in the opening at the back, and the back cover has a very slight bulge to it.. It fits perfect on my SuperSix, but upgrading to the latest and greatest frameset has become a problem..

I have the KP197 SRM specific bearing kit installed in the EVO, using the SRM spindle.. problem is that no matter what combination of spacers, shields etc I do, the crank does one of the following:
a) The SRM bottoms out against the PF30 cup lip since mine is not beveled out, and the lip of the cup is (in)conveniently a hair larger than the width of the hole in the back of the SRM....

b) I get the SRM displaced far enough away from the PF cup lip, but then there are 5-6 black spacers in there with the crush washer.. well now there is so much preload on the bearing that it won't turn!! 

So Im at a total loss here.. it seems my SRM model is just NOT going to work with the PF30... curse PF30!!

If anyone has an idea or has a combo that worked for them please share.... If I can't get the SRM to work on the EVO, I am going to sell it and just keep my Supersix.... a little disappointed in this whole ordeal as even Cannondale verefied with me it works...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You can verify this with Trauma MD on the issue I believed every single Super Six & EVO he had with SRM installed.Don't rush just wait until you get the answer then decide if you want to keep the frame or not.


----------



## PinPrinceSL (Jul 12, 2004)

Been reading a few posts, seems like someone tried the install on a Ridley 2012 with the same issue I am having, and ended up needing a new PM.. not doign that.. Liquigas EVO 58 for sale!!!


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

I dug this thread out to convey my experience and solution to this issue of Hollowgrams / SRM / PF30 cups.

I recently obtained a Cannondale Hollowgram SRM which I installed onto my 2012 Jamis Xenith Elite and came across this very issue. It is fitted with SRAM PF30 BB - which has a thick outer lip that sits proudly of the shell on both sides.

I am now aware that there are a few things that were done by Cannondale et al to enable the SRM to fit onto PF30 frames with Hollowgram cranksets - a PF30 specific bevelled crank-spider locking ring/nut, Cannondale 104mm spindle with a bit machined out of the NDS 'lip' and I've also heard of modified PF30 cups, which are lower in profile than others.

What I did, was sand around 0.5mm from the inner side of the Hollowgram NDS bearing shield, which allowed the spindle to move across to the DS by about 0.5mm and in turn, gave me ample clearance for the SRM to be fitted - with only the DS bearing shield, 2 x spacers and the wave washer required. The cranks spin freely, without any resistance at all, meaning there is not too much preload.

I checked chainline, etc and the difference is almost negligible, so the solution appears valid.

So, this may be something for people attempting to fit Hollowgrams and/ or SRM power meters to PF30 bottom brackets - YMMV.

cheers


----------

